# corrosion protection



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Boeshield


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

x2-- I was afraid to say w/o the proper name


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have had good luck with:

http://www.corrosionx.com/ma_use.html


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

corrosion block


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I second corrosionx... I have seen this stuff work wonders!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I use fresh water it's cheap and easy to use, lol. Just spray it down when you wash the boat.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Just spent the morning wiring the new boat. Is there some type of corrosion protectant that I should use on my buss bar connections and such?



a good habit to get into is using a liquid neoprene - liquid electric tape - before running the screws in - coat the screw ,after it's in the loop connector,with the liquid,then thread the screw into the buss bar,coat the barr in the same liquid,after all the connectors are installed - doing this,the screws will not vibrate loose,they will easily come off,when turned with a screwdriver,and the buss is covered in a waterproof barrier...

lear research corrosion block products are,in my opinion,the best products on the market for corrosion resistance...

http://www.learchem.com/products/corrosion-block.html


----------

